# FAKE - Team claims to already have cracked 3DS, readying flas



## Gullwing (Jan 13, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> This one could be Nintendo's worst nightmare, if true. The details aren't all that clear, but we're hearing that a group is claiming that they've already gotten their hands on a 3DS, and after spending some time with it, they're quite sure that they can create a flash cart for the device. As you know, this would open up the platform to piracy, which is something Nintendo is trying desperately to stave off. Let's hope this one just stays rumor. Thanks to Lui for the heads up. Link: http://www.gamrade.com/article-523-1.html


Source : GoNintendo


----------



## SamAsh07 (Jan 13, 2011)

It'll remain a rumour, these guys just want some attention, which they won't get (atleast from me).


----------



## Waytofind (Jan 13, 2011)

Ha, I was just reading that over at GoNintendo and I was telling myself "I would have read about it on GBAtemp if it was remotely plausible already"


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jan 13, 2011)

Meh.

I'll believe it when I see it.


----------



## Raika (Jan 13, 2011)

I'll bet my entire cookie jar: This is fake.
...
Nowait, I don't have a cookie jar.


----------



## HaniKazmi (Jan 13, 2011)

There aint any games (and i seriously doubt they managed to steal one), so there is no way this could be true.


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (Jan 13, 2011)

Although I don't believe it, I badly hope it isn't true. If a flashcard is out this early in the 3DS's lifespan, developers are going to start to go away, and nintendo will lose money fast.



			
				HaniKazmi said:
			
		

> There aint any games (and i seriously doubt they managed to steal one), so there is no way this could be true.


How does there not being any games, mean this isn't true?


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 13, 2011)

All I can say is





Yeah I will believe it when I see it.
Pics or it didn't happen!


----------



## HaniKazmi (Jan 13, 2011)

BobTheJoeBob said:
			
		

> Although I don't believe it, I badly hope it isn't true. If a flashcard is out this early in the 3DS's lifespan, developers are going to start to go away, and nintendo will lose money fast.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How can they check if they can bypass the security if they dont have any roms to run?


----------



## Vidboy10 (Jan 13, 2011)

I'm really getting pissed about these threads rumoring features about the 3DS.

Srz.


----------



## Berthenk (Jan 13, 2011)

HaniKazmi said:
			
		

> BobTheJoeBob said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How about running homebrew on it?


----------



## Jamstruth (Jan 13, 2011)

HaniKazmi said:
			
		

> BobTheJoeBob said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Running basic unsigned code on the device?

This is bullcrap. The way the 3DS will work with more flash memory built in and an SD card slot I hope any hacks will be for the actual system menu rather than another bloomin' flashcart. I don't like people profitting from piracy. It makes sense on the DS since it has no other means of getting data in than the cart slot.


----------



## HaniKazmi (Jan 13, 2011)

Jamstruth said:
			
		

> HaniKazmi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As far as i can tell, they're claiming that they have games working though.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jan 13, 2011)

HaniKazmi said:
			
		

> Jamstruth said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And I've claimed on numerous occasions to be God.


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 13, 2011)

HaniKazmi said:
			
		

> As far as i can tell, they're claiming that they have games working though.


I am willing to bet, their claims are fake. 
I doubt they were able to steal one and even if they did I doubt it even had any of the firmware installed on it.

I think we desire hard evidence of this "cracked 3DS." Otherwise it's just more prof that they didn't do shit and just made it up.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Jan 13, 2011)

Is it April already?


----------



## Paarish (Jan 13, 2011)

Second time a piece of news made be laugh out loud.


----------



## Fireballo (Jan 13, 2011)

Sounds like the only thing this team has cracked is a joke. Where's the proof they even have a 3DS. Surely in this age of youtube and cell phone video it only takes minutes to provide solid proof unless of course you're talking out of your ass.


----------



## LightyKD (Jan 13, 2011)

Fireballo said:
			
		

> Sounds like the only thing this team has cracked is a joke. Where's the proof they even have a 3DS. Surely in this age of youtube and cell phone video it only takes minutes to provide solid proof unless of course you're talking out of your ass.



Well they could be trying to keep things on the low until the system is actually released next month. Why show Nintendo your hand, only for them to counter before the system is out? I say, go ahead and bluff it out for a while. This is great news!


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Jan 13, 2011)

The 3DS isn't even out yet, so it's probably fake, since I doubt some wannabe hackers managed to get one this early.


----------



## Fireballo (Jan 13, 2011)

LightyKD said:
			
		

> Fireballo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you're going to keep it under wraps then you wouldn't say anything. I'd be irrelevant in any case. The 3DS is already in production. It's only going to be a matter of weeks before every hacking team has three of them anyway. I file this under fake news, irrelevant at best.


----------



## DeadLocked (Jan 13, 2011)

Spoken from the heart:


OT: probably true, I wouldn't doubt it being cracked really early anyway due to the massive demand for flashcarts after the DS.


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 13, 2011)

LightyKD said:
			
		

> Fireballo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


One, it's clearly fake.
Two, them hacking it is terrible news (if it wasn't for the fact that it's fake) since if game developers found that out and flashcards became available that early in the 3DS lifespan, there won't be a future for Nintendo handhelds.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jan 13, 2011)

DeadLocked said:
			
		

> Spoken from the heart:
> 
> 
> OT: probably true, I wouldn't doubt it being cracked really early anyway due to the massive demand for flashcarts after the DS.


If Jack Black wasn't a douchebag, I might have listened to his message.


----------



## CamulaHikari (Jan 13, 2011)

These people should get a life >.>


----------



## Sylar1 (Jan 13, 2011)

Someone claims they already cracked something that isn't out yet? Attention seeking i see.


----------



## ManFranceGermany (Jan 13, 2011)

Thats a fake, did anyone check the website of this "hacker" team?
they can't be serious: *pspds.Net  *
_don't forget to turn your the volume up and to go near the screen...needed for reading this Chinese stuff_


----------



## WiiUBricker (Jan 13, 2011)

That's the original source according to the chinese news...: http://pspds.net/


----------



## SamAsh07 (Jan 13, 2011)

My claim on first page is right, they just want attention, besides these days ppl believe anything they see on the internet heck I could claim right now that I've hacked the 3DS and my custom firmware is ready to use and post this news on random sites, it will spread like a virus and ppl will get hyped over nothing.


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (Jan 13, 2011)

WiiBricker said:
			
		

> That's the original source according to the chinese news...: http://pspds.net/


That scared the shit out of me. I was wearing headphones dammit!


----------



## doyama (Jan 13, 2011)

Well lets look at the plausibility of this claim

1) We have a pre-release copy of the 3DS

Assuming these people are in China that's not too hard to believe. Nintendo is not Apple. Plus they've been in full production swing for several months now. It's not totally implausible that a few units/crates/truckloads/aircraft carriers of the stuff 'fell' somewhere. Other have supposedly leaked 3DS pics as well so again there is prescedent for this.

2) We have cracked the 3DS

Unfortunately the Chinese article doesn't go into much detail. "cracking" could mean one of 3 possible scenarios. 3DS/DSi/DS modes have been unlocked. Of course 3DS/DSi modes could basically be the 'same' thing on the 3DS but I don't think that's ever been clarified. One possible case could be taking a pre-release cyclodsi (again stealing it from the Chinese factory) and applying the same techniques to the 3DS (where we assume the security architecture is the same) might be one way. Or maybe they just plugged in a flash cart and saw that it worked, thus 'hacked' it. 

Of course the nail in the coffin is that, well, it's coming from China. Their track record actually hacking anything is quite low. COPYING is a different story. I just watched an interesting documentary of the vast corruption in the education system. One school claimed to have 'invented' a motion sensor similar to the Wii Motion Plus. They basically put a sticker over the EPSON chip. Another school released a RF chip. They had sanded off the Motorola logo and replaced it with their own. These were big prestigious schools, basically trying to steal grant money from the government. With that kind of mentality basically infused in the culture, it's hard to think of the Chinese coming up with something original on their own.


----------



## fst312 (Jan 13, 2011)

here is how i see this yeah very small possibly it got cracked.but if the 3DS isn't cracked this rumor was just made in hopes that nintendo see's this so they could make early updates to the system and possibly having those updates have sincerity holes in them for the syestem to one day be cracked.

other than that i have to go with what doyama says if it got hacked already its probably just DS or DSi mode.


----------



## RiderLeangle (Jan 13, 2011)

WiiBricker said:
			
		

> That's the original source according to the chinese news...: http://pspds.net/


Glad I listen to the music I do... that might have been a bit startling if it had not synced the timing up with Dozing Green


----------



## pristinemog (Jan 13, 2011)

WiiBricker said:
			
		

> That's the original source according to the chinese news...: http://pspds.net/



+1 You got me xD


----------



## doyama (Jan 13, 2011)

pristinemog said:
			
		

> WiiBricker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Chinese journalism at its finest.


----------



## imz (Jan 13, 2011)

This is fake (altough I wish it wasn't sshh)


----------



## Langin (Jan 13, 2011)

Hahahahaha shitty people that want attention. /\_/\ xD

Hahahahahahaha Ill never hack my 3ds!


----------



## DiscostewSM (Jan 13, 2011)

doyama said:
			
		

> Well lets look at the plausibility of this claim
> 
> 1) We have a pre-release copy of the 3DS
> 
> ...



You forgot one other possibility, but it involves a hard floor and clumsiness.


----------



## Theraima (Jan 13, 2011)

So a few guys thought something like "Hey, lets say we cracked the 3DS already, lets not tell anything else. We be getting some attention!"

Bad mistake.


----------



## rad140 (Jan 13, 2011)

As Penn and Teller say,

"Bullshit!"


----------



## Ikki (Jan 13, 2011)

Raika said:
			
		

> I'll bet my entire cookie jar: This is fake.
> ...
> Nowait, I don't have a cookie jar.



You were gonna win anyways. You wasted a nice bet for being honest :|


----------



## blow_fly98 (Jan 13, 2011)

WiiBricker said:
			
		

> That's the original source according to the chinese news...: http://pspds.net/


Crap. That's some mad stuff.


----------



## CarbonX13 (Jan 13, 2011)

Reading the Chinese source: 

The group claims to have cracked it and such, but "won't be releasing details in fear Nintendo would patch it upon the 3DS release with a temporary system menu patch". They claim to be releasing the flashcart a week after the Japanese launch of the 3DS.

While the original source site now redirects to a picture of a zombie girl?, it's becoming unknown whether the group is joking about cracking the 3DS or not. However, there were other claims around the Chinese web that the 3DS was able to play the original DS flashcarts (and pirated DS roms) without issue, so the possibility of using flashcarts on the 3DS is very likely possible.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Jan 13, 2011)

CarbonX13 said:
			
		

> However, there were other claims around the Chinese web that the 3DS was able to play the original DS flashcarts (and pirated DS roms) without issue, so the possibility of using flashcarts on the 3DS is very likely possible.



If that's true, then I can at least not require to have my DS around when doing DS homebrew.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Jan 13, 2011)

CarbonX13 said:
			
		

> Reading the Chinese source:
> 
> The group claims to have cracked it and such, but "won't be releasing details in fear Nintendo would patch it upon the 3DS release with a temporary system menu patch". They claim to be releasing the flashcart a week after the Japanese launch of the 3DS.
> 
> While the original source site now redirects to a picture of a zombie girl?, it's becoming unknown whether the group is joking about cracking the 3DS or not. However, there were other claims around the Chinese web that the 3DS was able to play the original DS flashcarts (and pirated DS roms) without issue, so the possibility of using flashcarts on the 3DS is very likely possible.


Thanks for the proper translation.


----------



## SPH73 (Jan 13, 2011)

We all know its going to get cracked eventually. However this is nothing more than a publicity stunt. Someone who wants to get their brand noticed before the inevitable deluge of 3DS flash carts hit the market.


----------



## Matthew (Jan 13, 2011)

Personally I think this is a lie, but even if it wasn't I would hate it to be true, someone this big and this early would be a gigantic nail in Nintendos coffin and could easily stop so devs developing for the system, a few years when the 3rd has a good library of games, maybe. But the last thing I want is it hacked now


----------



## hova1 (Jan 13, 2011)

if this is true... wow i feel sorry for them. well i hope it allows me to play imports


----------



## Matthew (Jan 13, 2011)

hova1 said:
			
		

> if this is true... wow i feel sorry for them. well i hope it allows me to play imports



What are tge chances this is true and it doesnt revolve around DS mode or DSi mode?


----------



## fartos32 (Jan 13, 2011)

There is a possibility of it being true, this would mean that a flash cart would probabally be released as soon as it is. But its just going to be blocked in an instant and the "spotpass" feature makes updates pretty hard to avoid.


----------



## hova1 (Jan 13, 2011)

Matthew said:
			
		

> hova1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i'd think the chances of it being true are around 30%. There are quite a few people who have a 3DS already and maybe they sold it to a flashcart manufacturer.


----------



## DryYoshi (Jan 13, 2011)

With the 3DS, I'm going to stop using piracy.
I will buy everything fair and square and support Nintendo and the developers.
And yeah, I use a flashcard for my DS.
But that will be all over with the 3DS.
And goddamnit scary maze shit! Thank god I turned the sound off. (was kinda thinking it would happen)


----------



## RiderLeangle (Jan 13, 2011)

CarbonX13 said:
			
		

> While the original source site now redirects to a picture of a zombie girl?


Also note what it is before it becomes a screamer
http://www.majhost.com/gallery/manaleader/...roofitsfake.jpg

click anything and it's a fake and right click it reveals it's just an image.. Also note the filename.. (If you guys don't understand.. "Baka" means "Stupid" or "Fool" in Japanese)


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 14, 2011)

I think this thread should be locked, since it's so obviously fake and not worth keeping open


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jan 14, 2011)

It seems to be the general consensus that this rumor is complete bullshit,

(and I agree)

So 

*throws this to the guys in the EoF*

Have fun.


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 14, 2011)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> It seems to be the general consensus that this rumor is complete bullshit,
> 
> (and I agree)
> 
> ...


O GOD THE EOF!!! That's far worse than locking the thread!


----------



## mameks (Jan 14, 2011)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> It seems to be the general consensus that this rumor is complete bullshit,
> 
> (and I agree)
> 
> ...


...
*eats thread*
OMNOMNOM


----------



## CarbonX13 (Jan 14, 2011)

shlong said:
			
		

> Vulpes Abnocto said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



NNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jan 14, 2011)

Bottomfeeders have to eat too.


----------



## Rydian (Jan 14, 2011)

1 - More than one 3DS exists and it's entirely possible some team has a leaked one, as leakers will sell for cash.
2 - The 3DS will play DS and DS games.
3 - There's currently DS flash carts.

Now who here can put 2 and 2 together?


----------



## person66 (Jan 14, 2011)

<!--quoteo(post=3390493:date=Jan 13 2011, 06:37 PM:name=CarbonX13)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(CarbonX13 @ Jan 13 2011, 06:37 PM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=3390493"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec--><!--quoteo(post=3390436:date=Jan 13 2011, 05:57 PM:name=shlong)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(shlong @ Jan 13 2011, 05:57 PM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=3390436"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec--><!--quoteo(post=3390374:date=Jan 14 2011, 02:29 AM:name=Vulpes Abnocto)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Vulpes Abnocto @ Jan 14 2011, 02:29 AM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=3390374"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->It seems to be the general consensus that this rumor is complete bullshit,

(and I agree)

So 

*throws this to the guys in the EoF*

Have fun.<!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->
...
*eats thread*
<!--sizeo:7--><span style="font-size:36pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo-->OMNOMNOM<!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec-->
<!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->
<!--sizeo:1--><span style="font-size:8pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo-->NNNNNN<!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec--><!--sizeo:2--><span style="font-size:10pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo-->NNNNNNN<!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec--><!--sizeo:3--><span style="font-size:12pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo-->NNNNNOOOOO<!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec--><!--sizeo:4--><span style="font-size:14pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo-->OOOOOOO<!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec--><!--sizeo:5--><span style="font-size:18pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo-->OOOOOOOOO<!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec--><!--sizeo:6--><span style="font-size:24pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo-->OOOOOOOOOO<!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec--><!--sizeo:7--><span style="font-size:36pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo-->OOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!<!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec-->
<!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->
<!--sizeo:1--><span style="font-size:8pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo-->YESSSSS<!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec--><!--sizeo:2--><span style="font-size:10pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo-->sssSSS<!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec--><!--sizeo:3--><span style="font-size:12pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo-->sssSSS<!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec--><!--sizeo:4--><span style="font-size:14pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo-->sssSSS<!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec--><!--sizeo:5--><span style="font-size:18pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo-->sssSSS<!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec--><!--sizeo:6--><span style="font-size:24pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo-->sssSSS<!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec--><!--sizeo:7--><span style="font-size:36pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo-->sssSSSSSSssSSSSsssS!!!!!!!!!!!<!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec-->
<b><!--coloro:#C80046--><span style="color:#C80046"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8003E--><span style="color:#C8003E"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80036--><span style="color:#C80036"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8002D--><span style="color:#C8002D"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80025--><span style="color:#C80025"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8001C--><span style="color:#C8001C"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80014--><span style="color:#C80014"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8000A--><span style="color:#C8000A"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80001--><span style="color:#C80001"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C70700--><span style="color:#C70700"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C81000--><span style="color:#C81000"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C81900--><span style="color:#C81900"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C82100--><span style="color:#C82100"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C72900--><span style="color:#C72900"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C83100--><span style="color:#C83100"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C83800--><span style="color:#C83800"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C84000--><span style="color:#C84000"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C74700--><span style="color:#C74700"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C84E00--><span style="color:#C84E00"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C75500--><span style="color:#C75500"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C85C00--><span style="color:#C85C00"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C76200--><span style="color:#C76200"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C86900--><span style="color:#C86900"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C77000--><span style="color:#C77000"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C87700--><span style="color:#C87700"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C77E00--><span style="color:#C77E00"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C88500--><span style="color:#C88500"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C88C00--><span style="color:#C88C00"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C79400--><span style="color:#C79400"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C79B00--><span style="color:#C79B00"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8A300--><span style="color:#C8A300"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8AB00--><span style="color:#C8AB00"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8B400--><span style="color:#C8B400"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8BD00--><span style="color:#C8BD00"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8C600--><span style="color:#C8C600"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#BFC800--><span style="color:#BFC800"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B6C800--><span style="color:#B6C800"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#ADC800--><span style="color:#ADC800"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A5C800--><span style="color:#A5C800"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9CC800--><span style="color:#9CC800"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#94C800--><span style="color:#94C800"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8CC800--><span style="color:#8CC800"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#84C700--><span style="color:#84C700"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7CC800--><span style="color:#7CC800"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#74C800--><span style="color:#74C800"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6CC800--><span style="color:#6CC800"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#64C700--><span style="color:#64C700"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5BC700--><span style="color:#5BC700"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#53C800--><span style="color:#53C800"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4BC800--><span style="color:#4BC800"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#42C800--><span style="color:#42C800"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3AC800--><span style="color:#3AC800"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#31C800--><span style="color:#31C800"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#28C700--><span style="color:#28C700"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1EC800--><span style="color:#1EC800"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#14C800--><span style="color:#14C800"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#09C800--><span style="color:#09C800"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C801--><span style="color:#00C801"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C80B--><span style="color:#00C80B"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C816--><span style="color:#00C816"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C720--><span style="color:#00C720"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C729--><span style="color:#00C729"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C833--><span style="color:#00C833"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C83B--><span style="color:#00C83B"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C744--><span style="color:#00C744"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C84D--><span style="color:#00C84D"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C855--><span style="color:#00C855"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C75D--><span style="color:#00C75D"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C865--><span style="color:#00C865"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C86D--><span style="color:#00C86D"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C875--><span style="color:#00C875"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C87D--><span style="color:#00C87D"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C885--><span style="color:#00C885"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C88D--><span style="color:#00C88D"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C895--><span style="color:#00C895"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C89E--><span style="color:#00C89E"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8A6--><span style="color:#00C8A6"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8AF--><span style="color:#00C8AF"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8B8--><span style="color:#00C8B8"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8C1--><span style="color:#00C8C1"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C4C8--><span style="color:#00C4C8"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00BBC7--><span style="color:#00BBC7"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00B2C8--><span style="color:#00B2C8"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00AAC7--><span style="color:#00AAC7"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00A2C7--><span style="color:#00A2C7"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#009AC8--><span style="color:#009AC8"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0092C8--><span style="color:#0092C8"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#008BC8--><span style="color:#008BC8"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0084C8--><span style="color:#0084C8"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#007DC7--><span style="color:#007DC7"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0076C8--><span style="color:#0076C8"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#006FC8--><span style="color:#006FC8"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0068C8--><span style="color:#0068C8"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0061C7--><span style="color:#0061C7"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#005AC8--><span style="color:#005AC8"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0053C7--><span style="color:#0053C7"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#004CC7--><span style="color:#004CC7"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0045C7--><span style="color:#0045C7"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#003EC7--><span style="color:#003EC7"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0037C7--><span style="color:#0037C7"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#002FC7--><span style="color:#002FC7"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0028C7--><span style="color:#0028C7"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0020C7--><span style="color:#0020C7"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0017C7--><span style="color:#0017C7"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#000FC7--><span style="color:#000FC7"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0006C8--><span style="color:#0006C8"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0300C8--><span style="color:#0300C8"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0C00C7--><span style="color:#0C00C7"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1500C8--><span style="color:#1500C8"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1E00C7--><span style="color:#1E00C7"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2700C7--><span style="color:#2700C7"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2F00C8--><span style="color:#2F00C8"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3700C8--><span style="color:#3700C8"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3F00C8--><span style="color:#3F00C8"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4700C7--><span style="color:#4700C7"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4F00C7--><span style="color:#4F00C7"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5700C8--><span style="color:#5700C8"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5F00C7--><span style="color:#5F00C7"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6700C7--><span style="color:#6700C7"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7000C8--><span style="color:#7000C8"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7800C8--><span style="color:#7800C8"><!--/coloro-->.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8000C8--><span style="color:#8000C8"><!--/coloro-->.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8900C8--><span style="color:#8900C8"><!--/coloro-->.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9200C7--><span style="color:#9200C7"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9B00C8--><span style="color:#9B00C8"><!--/coloro-->N<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A400C8--><span style="color:#A400C8"><!--/coloro-->O<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#AE00C8--><span style="color:#AE00C8"><!--/coloro-->M<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B800C7--><span style="color:#B800C7"><!--/coloro-->!<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></b>

<!--sizeo:7--><span style="font-size:36pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo--><!--coloro:#FDFDFD--><span style="color:#FDFDFD"><!--/coloro--><a href="http://ninjawiththeorangetshirt.files.wordpress.com/2010/11/turtle_om_nom_nom.jpg" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#FDFDFD--><span style="color:#FDFDFD"><!--/coloro--><u>NOM!!!!</u><!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a><!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec-->


----------



## RiderLeangle (Jan 14, 2011)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> *throws this to the guys in the EoF*


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 16, 2011)

<!--quoteo(post=3390618:date=Jan 14 2011, 03:58 AM:name=person66)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(person66 @ Jan 14 2011, 03:58 AM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=3390618"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec--><!--sizeo:1--><span style="font-size:8pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo-->YESSSSS<!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec--><!--sizeo:2--><span style="font-size:10pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo-->sssSSS<!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec--><!--sizeo:3--><span style="font-size:12pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo-->sssSSS<!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec--><!--sizeo:4--><span style="font-size:14pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo-->sssSSS<!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec--><!--sizeo:5--><span style="font-size:18pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo-->sssSSS<!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec--><!--sizeo:6--><span style="font-size:24pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo-->sssSSS<!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec--><!--sizeo:7--><span style="font-size:36pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo-->sssSSSSSSssSSSSsssS!!!!!!!!!!!<!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec-->
<b><!--coloro:#C80046--><span style="color:#C80046"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8003E--><span style="color:#C8003E"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80036--><span style="color:#C80036"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8002D--><span style="color:#C8002D"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80025--><span style="color:#C80025"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8001C--><span style="color:#C8001C"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80014--><span style="color:#C80014"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8000A--><span style="color:#C8000A"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80001--><span style="color:#C80001"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C70700--><span style="color:#C70700"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C81000--><span style="color:#C81000"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C81900--><span style="color:#C81900"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C82100--><span style="color:#C82100"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C72900--><span style="color:#C72900"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C83100--><span style="color:#C83100"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C83800--><span style="color:#C83800"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C84000--><span style="color:#C84000"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C74700--><span style="color:#C74700"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C84E00--><span style="color:#C84E00"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C75500--><span style="color:#C75500"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C85C00--><span style="color:#C85C00"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C76200--><span style="color:#C76200"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C86900--><span style="color:#C86900"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C77000--><span style="color:#C77000"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C87700--><span style="color:#C87700"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C77E00--><span style="color:#C77E00"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C88500--><span style="color:#C88500"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C88C00--><span style="color:#C88C00"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C79400--><span style="color:#C79400"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C79B00--><span style="color:#C79B00"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8A300--><span style="color:#C8A300"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8AB00--><span style="color:#C8AB00"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8B400--><span style="color:#C8B400"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8BD00--><span style="color:#C8BD00"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8C600--><span style="color:#C8C600"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#BFC800--><span style="color:#BFC800"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B6C800--><span style="color:#B6C800"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#ADC800--><span style="color:#ADC800"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A5C800--><span style="color:#A5C800"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9CC800--><span style="color:#9CC800"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#94C800--><span style="color:#94C800"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8CC800--><span style="color:#8CC800"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#84C700--><span style="color:#84C700"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7CC800--><span style="color:#7CC800"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#74C800--><span style="color:#74C800"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6CC800--><span style="color:#6CC800"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#64C700--><span style="color:#64C700"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5BC700--><span style="color:#5BC700"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#53C800--><span style="color:#53C800"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4BC800--><span style="color:#4BC800"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#42C800--><span style="color:#42C800"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3AC800--><span style="color:#3AC800"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#31C800--><span style="color:#31C800"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#28C700--><span style="color:#28C700"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1EC800--><span style="color:#1EC800"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#14C800--><span style="color:#14C800"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#09C800--><span style="color:#09C800"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C801--><span style="color:#00C801"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C80B--><span style="color:#00C80B"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C816--><span style="color:#00C816"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C720--><span style="color:#00C720"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C729--><span style="color:#00C729"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C833--><span style="color:#00C833"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C83B--><span style="color:#00C83B"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C744--><span style="color:#00C744"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C84D--><span style="color:#00C84D"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C855--><span style="color:#00C855"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C75D--><span style="color:#00C75D"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C865--><span style="color:#00C865"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C86D--><span style="color:#00C86D"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C875--><span style="color:#00C875"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C87D--><span style="color:#00C87D"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C885--><span style="color:#00C885"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C88D--><span style="color:#00C88D"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C895--><span style="color:#00C895"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C89E--><span style="color:#00C89E"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8A6--><span style="color:#00C8A6"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8AF--><span style="color:#00C8AF"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8B8--><span style="color:#00C8B8"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8C1--><span style="color:#00C8C1"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C4C8--><span style="color:#00C4C8"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00BBC7--><span style="color:#00BBC7"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00B2C8--><span style="color:#00B2C8"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00AAC7--><span style="color:#00AAC7"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00A2C7--><span style="color:#00A2C7"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#009AC8--><span style="color:#009AC8"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0092C8--><span style="color:#0092C8"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#008BC8--><span style="color:#008BC8"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0084C8--><span style="color:#0084C8"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#007DC7--><span style="color:#007DC7"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0076C8--><span style="color:#0076C8"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#006FC8--><span style="color:#006FC8"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0068C8--><span style="color:#0068C8"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0061C7--><span style="color:#0061C7"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#005AC8--><span style="color:#005AC8"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0053C7--><span style="color:#0053C7"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#004CC7--><span style="color:#004CC7"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0045C7--><span style="color:#0045C7"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#003EC7--><span style="color:#003EC7"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0037C7--><span style="color:#0037C7"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#002FC7--><span style="color:#002FC7"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0028C7--><span style="color:#0028C7"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0020C7--><span style="color:#0020C7"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0017C7--><span style="color:#0017C7"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#000FC7--><span style="color:#000FC7"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0006C8--><span style="color:#0006C8"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0300C8--><span style="color:#0300C8"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0C00C7--><span style="color:#0C00C7"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1500C8--><span style="color:#1500C8"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1E00C7--><span style="color:#1E00C7"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2700C7--><span style="color:#2700C7"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2F00C8--><span style="color:#2F00C8"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3700C8--><span style="color:#3700C8"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3F00C8--><span style="color:#3F00C8"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4700C7--><span style="color:#4700C7"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4F00C7--><span style="color:#4F00C7"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5700C8--><span style="color:#5700C8"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5F00C7--><span style="color:#5F00C7"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6700C7--><span style="color:#6700C7"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7000C8--><span style="color:#7000C8"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7800C8--><span style="color:#7800C8"><!--/coloro-->.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8000C8--><span style="color:#8000C8"><!--/coloro-->.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8900C8--><span style="color:#8900C8"><!--/coloro-->.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9200C7--><span style="color:#9200C7"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9B00C8--><span style="color:#9B00C8"><!--/coloro-->N<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A400C8--><span style="color:#A400C8"><!--/coloro-->O<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#AE00C8--><span style="color:#AE00C8"><!--/coloro-->M<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B800C7--><span style="color:#B800C7"><!--/coloro-->!<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></b><!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->
Did you actually take the time to do all that or not? <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/mellow.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="mellow.gif" />


----------



## Rydian (Jan 16, 2011)

Silly ProtoKun7, Trix are for americans!


----------



## cwstjdenobs (Jan 16, 2011)

Tell that to Hugh Grant man.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 17, 2011)

*Yeah, I had a feeling he didn't.*


----------



## EvangelionEX (Jan 17, 2011)

It's fake duh. Anybody who actually believes it are somehow desperate for flashcarts to work on 3DS. They are blowing up things about 3DS and get all those attention on their own and make their own shit up. =.= 

I too, can claim that I can run games without flashcarts. Pics or it isn't true.


----------



## Ziggy Zigzagoon (Jan 18, 2011)

On talk of the source site itself (http://pspds.net/), keep clicking "stop" until you end up stopping the automatic redirect.

The "blog" is actually a picture (There is a circle drawn in Paint on the blog; the site seems to load partially even with a really fast computer.) named "bakatime.png".

EDIT: Whoops. This has already been revealed. What I can contribute is that the circled part talks about "groupons" (possibly coupons for employees/staff members). Also, I wonder if that blog was real at one time. Hn...

Also, another factor to the site being false is the domain name not being based on 3DS, but a mis-mash of "PSP" and "DS". (That remibds me of that DSPSP someone claimed that will be the new DS model. Of course, we got 3 later models...)


----------



## RiderLeangle (Jan 18, 2011)

Ziggy Zigzagoon said:
			
		

> On talk of the source site itself (http://pspds.net/), keep clicking "stop" until you end up stopping the automatic redirect.
> 
> The "blog" is actually a picture (There is a circle drawn in Paint on the blog; the site seems to load partially even with a really fast computer.) named "bakatime.png".
> Dude... I pointed this out back when this was in the user submitted news forum...
> ...


----------

